# Accident Sand Hill and Portola



## jaegs (Jul 15, 2006)

5/28 Happened by just after it happened, Police and Paramedics on scene. Couldn't do anything for the women hit, just wanted to ask everyone to wish her well.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

*Happened by just afterwards as well...*



jaegs said:


> 5/28 Happened by just after it happened, Police and Paramedics on scene. Couldn't do anything for the women hit, just wanted to ask everyone to wish her well.


...our thoughts and prayers go out to her family and loved ones.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

The woman is a resident of Menlo Park, my local neighborhood. As far as I know, she's still in ICU. I don't have any other details on the accident, if anyone does, please post. 

Thanks.

I saw the post on the Sand Hill accident too. Man, those are my normal routes. Very scary.


----------



## tempuser (May 29, 2007)

*Prayers*



oldskoolboarder said:


> The woman is a resident of Menlo Park, my local neighborhood. As far as I know, she's still in ICU. I don't have any other details on the accident, if anyone does, please post.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I saw the post on the Sand Hill accident too. Man, those are my normal routes. Very scary.


All,

My wife and I were on our bikes at the intersection at the time of this accident. The woman was coming west down the hill on Sand Hill, towards the intersection withPortola, probably 25 - 30 mph. The car -- an SUV -- was coming east on Sand Hill and made the left onto Portola directly in front of her. Young driver, perhaps 25. He must not have seen her. She had about 15 feet to react and was unable to change course or even slow down. She hit the side of the SUV directly.

It was absolutely terrifying. Her injuries were very, very significant. Police and paramedics were on the scene inside of 5 minutes, and in another 5 minutes she was on a stretcher and in an ambulance. There were other witnesses, and all gave statements to the police.

Please join me in praying for the best outcome for her.


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

Cripes, that must have happened within a few minutes of my passing there yesterday. I was riding on Portola toward Alpine when first a police car passed, then a motorcycle with lights flashing.


----------



## JohnPeckhamMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Has anyone had an update on the condition of the woman who was hit on Sand Hill Road & Portola a few days ago? Is she going to be okay? Anyone know? I sure hope so.
Mary Ann


----------



## tempuser (May 29, 2007)

*Accident Follow up*



JohnPeckhamMom said:


> Has anyone had an update on the condition of the woman who was hit on Sand Hill Road & Portola a few days ago? Is she going to be okay? Anyone know? I sure hope so.
> Mary Ann


Amazingly, no brain or spinal injuries. Sadly, lots of surgery, esp. to her jaw, nose, eye orbitals, arms etc. She is still in Stanford ICU, critical but stable.

Frankly, seeing the accident I feared much worse. So this is good news; keep praying everyone.


----------



## JohnPeckhamMom (Sep 27, 2006)

tempuser said:


> Amazingly, no brain or spinal injuries. Sadly, lots of surgery, esp. to her jaw, nose, eye orbitals, arms etc. She is still in Stanford ICU, critical but stable.
> 
> Frankly, seeing the accident I feared much worse. So this is good news; keep praying everyone.


That is really great news AND truly amazing. The best actually, without brain or spine involved. I am so glad to hear that and I have a lot of confidence that she will survive down the road without any residuals except for superficial ones which can probably be corrected by plastics. . (Those are bad enough but it could have been a lot, lot worse). Her desire to get back on the bike is another story. I hope she makes it. I really hope she makes it through this. Thank you so much for the update.
Mary Ann (mother of a son who didn't make it).


----------

